# weak holstien heifer calf



## lil cowboys momma (Sep 27, 2012)

My husband and I bought some calves from a guy that rescues from different daires in the area. We have only had issues mainly with the 1 purebred holstein heifer calf who is now sucked in and weak. She did have a case of scours but has been treated with bolus pills and electrolyts. She doesn't seem to have scours anymore but is weak. Eats grain alfalfa hay and seems to drink with others. Seems a litlle lathargic and not gaining weight. I'm giving her penecillan to try to kill what ever bacteria she might have that is making her not feel good but husband says she has 2 weeks or we will have to put her down because cold weather will get her and I understand. Open to any suggestions for treatment and was going to get some beet pulp to help the weight gain. The other 3 calves are healthy and have been since we brought them all home at the end of july. Thanks and sorry for long post


----------



## valcwby01 (Sep 27, 2012)

Have you tried giving some probiotics?  May not have enough gut bacteria to help digest the hay and grain and, therefore, not getting any energy.  Have had this happen only  a couple of times.  I also gave mine a couple drenches of vegetable oil (10cc's 2x day) for a couple of days and this helped with the energy.  If you have a feed store near you that carries it, Nutri Drench works WONDERS in giving a boost of energy and nutrients to those that are not thriving.  Can use any of the bottles listed for sheep, goats, cattle.  I verified this with Bovidr company that makes NutriDrench.   Works REAL well.  Just give four to five pumps of the bottle at the corner of the mouth.   Good luck!! You would still need to get the probiotics (Probios) down her even with the NutriDrench.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 27, 2012)

Bovi-sera serum injections. 

Not sure if on a bottle, but did you give her electrolytes, like Sav a Caf 

Probiotics are a great idea. 

How old is the calf?  Our area is struggling with coccidiosis in calves.  Would have to be 3 weeks or older to be a problem. 

I am not a cow expert, but these are things that came to mind.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 27, 2012)

She needs to be treated for coccidia ASAP.

At the feed store look for Corrid, or Di Meth.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> She needs to be treated for coccidia ASAP.
> 
> At the feed store look for Corrid, or Di Meth.


THat was what I was thinking.


----------



## valcwby01 (Sep 28, 2012)

Any news?  How is she doing?  I have to admit, I am sorry I did not mention the coccidia possibility.  I use Albon on my calves.  They come in a large "pellet" and we have a local feed store that sells them individually.  This may or may not be legal in your state. Hope all is well and she is getting better.


----------

